# How can I create the best Americano, at the lowest possible price?



## JRC (Mar 7, 2016)

I've always been a huge fan of a good Americano. I may not be quite the connoisseur that many of you are, but a good Americano from Cafe Nero or a local artisan coffee shop is my idea of bliss.

However, as a student, I'm on a relatively tight (£300 max) budget. Is there any way to replicate a coffee shop Americano on this budget? I've recently been considering the following


```
bean-to-cup coffee machine
```
, but have been told that bean-to-cup machines compromise quality for convenience.

Any advice on how I can create the best possible Americano, on this budget?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Altho not Americano and Aeropress and hand grinder would be cheaper and a tastier option than a bean to cup


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah why does it have to be an Americano? You are taking an espresso and diluting it in water.

If you use an aeropress you are mixing all the coffee grounds with all the water. Use a hand grinder and some decent beans (see the beans subforum) you can be producing much much better drinks than Costa at under £100.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You have a couple of issues to consider. As pointed out, an americano is basically a dilutes espresso, but, you do not need an espresso machine for this. Aeropress has been put forward, and I would like to suggest a humble Moka Pot

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Andrew-James-3-Cup-Stovetop-Red-Coffee-Percolator-Moka-Pot-/252281672988?hash=item3abd28d51c:g:AlkAAOSwG-1WubSa

This size will produce enough of a shot to dilute to about 6 to 7 ounces. Do not be put off by their simplicity. You will need a grinder to growth that but at £6 delivered, you are not going to have a problem


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Much less than a £100 - an aeropress around £22 and a Porlex or Rhino for £30 ish (or £27 if you buy the Rhino that Joe is selling). You'd need to add in some small jeweller's scales (£6.00 or so).


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

A few places nowadays offer batch brew in place of traditional espresso based Americano.

At the top end of your budget you could get a feldgrind and a Brazen and enjoy some delicious filter but good results would be possible with an Aeropress for a lot less money.


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree, a good quality americano is a blissful experience. Not the weak crap with half a bathtub full of hot water that Starbucks et. al. push out, or that bitter, astringent excuse for a drink that is Nespresso, but a proper well extracted espresso with 6 oz max of hot water. It retains some of that syrupy feel of an espresso but gives a bit more time to savour.

Occasionally I have a really good espresso and it reminds me how few places nail it. Even most of the coffees I get from the hipster coffee bars score 7 out of 10 max.

I'm reaching the conclusion that espresso is very difficult to do well full stop, never mind at home. So many variables to balance. You could end up spending thousands of pounds and still not be able to nail it 90+% of the time. Yes, you'll get a drinkable shot more often than that, but those elusive "god" shots that pull your focus on every sip, well...

An Aeropress is great, but do note that it's a completely different drink. Sweeter, thinner. Easier to brew, no need to waste half a bag of coffee dialing it in before you get something that is half drinkable, and much more consistent. Finally, as others state: much much cheaper. Well worth a try first to see if it hits the mark. But its not an americano.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

An Aeropress is great, but do note that it's a completely different drink. Sweeter, thinner. Easier to brew

which is exactly why I recommended a Moka. I suspect some of the Aeropress boys have not tried a Moka, but when yu get it right, the end result is a nice syrupy tasty shot dilute


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Until i recently started brewing at home i was exclusively a Nero/Costa Americano drinker. I took the advice to buy the Aeropress and, after a week or 2 of practice, I can create much better coffee than i was having before...and i enjoy making it. There are a few different methods and many different beans to try.

If the money is burning a hole in your pocket you could do what i have done and buy a decent second hand electric grinder with timer (Mignon or similar), which will stay with you for life (or until upgrade-itis strikes!). Now i just press the button, machine grinds exactly 20g into the Aeropress and fill with hot water. 90 seconds later = decent brew!

Sounds crazy having a £300 grinder and a £25 coffee machine but it works for me! If you decide to get an espresso machine later on then youll already have a grinder. Keep the Aeropress though!!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll second Dave on the Moka pot. It is what most Italian households use in the morning. Love mine. Takes a little technique but it's a dependable concentrated drink.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a veteran Moka pot that I'd be happy to send to you for free if you covered the post. If you want to try it out and you can also buy an Aeropress to see which you prefer.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Obnic said:


> It is what most Italian households use in the morning.


What do they know about coffee?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Well they invented it to appease the G.I's so in theory they should know what its "meant" to taste like.

However

the OP is wanting a dink to mimic Cafe Nero and Local Artisan coffee shops .... so copying the Italians, probably wouldn't produce the same drink ..... If I wanted to replicate Cafe Nero I think I would buy a Classic+grinder for £300 and buy some dark roast beans.

If he buys anything else, its going to taste nicer ???


----------



## JRC (Mar 7, 2016)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I have a veteran Moka pot that I'd be happy to send to you for free if you covered the post. If you want to try it out and you can also buy an Aeropress to see which you prefer.


 That's extremely generous of you, but I wouldn't want to take something like that. I'm sure I can pick one up in town later this week - I am excited to see how they taste.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> What do they know about coffee?


More than the Swiss at least...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I made my first Americano today, not for myself btw. Pulled a double shot of espresso (Coffee Compass Mystery Beans 4) then topped up with approx 8oz of hot water from the wand on my Brewtus. This was into a travel mug.

Does that sound like it's too diluted or approximately the correct ratio?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Depends, did the recipient think it was too diluted? I normally make mine 5-8oz.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> I made my first Americano today, not for myself btw. Pulled a double shot of espresso (Coffee Compass Mystery Beans 4) then topped up with approx 8oz of hot water from the wand on my Brewtus. This was into a travel mug.
> 
> Does that sound like it's too diluted or approximately the correct ratio?


As William says, trial and error. I usually make an 18 gm shot into an Illy mug and top it up with about 5 ounces or so, but Ifind if you draw water through the group it does not take as long to cool down!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Forgot to say, it was 36g of espresso. Woman it was for is a regular drinker of instant black coffee and had found a mug of coffee I had previously made her from a Moka Pot (didn't dilute it at all...oops!) was "too strong!".

Today she said "it was okay" but wasn't sure if that was just to be polite? Obviously some re-education is necessary if trying to ween somebody off 'instant Robusta!'.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

As others have said don't bother with espresso, it'll never be as good as you want on that budget.

My personal recommendation would be to get a baratza encore and a French press. You could go for a hand grinder but get something decent. I've never used a mokka pot so can't compare and aeropress is much more of a faff to get right all the time but French press can produce consistently tasty brewed coffee, especially of you leave to stand for 15mins plus.

Good luck in your search


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Xpenno

Your suggested recipe for French Press plus Baratza Encore combo? Have both at my disposal but never tried making a French Press myself. Also any recommendations for beans that will bring out the best from this method. I've seen a number of coffee roasters have beans which have names suggesting they'd be ideal candidates but are they really?

Thanks.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Leaping in to ask.... Is there a noticeable difference between the results of French press and the aeropress? looks round nervously hoping not to be chucked out for such ignorance:!!!!)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Perfectly valid question - and I'll just sit here quietly and wait for people's responses too ?

I'm very familiar with French press but never tasted AP coffee believe it or not. Although seeing one for the first time was what led me to this forum.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Loads of difference ... With paper filters the aeropress is a cleaner sweeter cup of coffee. The french press is a fuller bodied, more going on as there is no filter so All the oils are present.

aeropress is also a billion times easier to clean

both benefit from weighing the grounds and water and timing it, but the aeropress really shines when following these recipes.

ultimatrly though the aeropress is such a clean cup of coffee


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> As William says, trial and error. I usually make an 18 gm shot into an Illy mug and top it up with about 5 ounces or so, but Ifind if you draw water through the group it does not take as long to cool down!


I've got a temp adjustable kettle (70-80-90-100) as well the the Bonavita - for long blacks/Americanos then I use 70 degree water. That's still hot enough but you don't have to wait three days for it to be cool enough to drink.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Sounds like we ought to grab one Hotmetal and do some trying out. I didn't realise the aeropress has paper filters, does that put it as some type of hybrid between French press and the v60? I'd not cottoned on about the oils being retained in the paper, I've never been able to put my finger on why the v60 and cafetière produce such different drinks with the same beans. I now feel educated!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> @Xpenno
> 
> Your suggested recipe for French Press plus Baratza Encore combo? Have both at my disposal but never tried making a French Press myself. Also any recommendations for beans that will bring out the best from this method. I've seen a number of coffee roasters have beans which have names suggesting they'd be ideal candidates but are they really?
> 
> Thanks.


Beans will always be down to personal preference. At present I'm favouring Has Bean, Round Hill, Foundry, Square Mile etc... I had the best filter coffee I've ever had from Man Vs Machine beans a few weeks back as well. If you prefer darker roasts then you can equally go with that. I'm not sure about roasting specifically for french press either but a filter style roast will enhance the lighter flavours and allow more of the subtleties to shine through.

My preferred French Press method is 50-55g per L of brew water. Grind finer than you'd think, I'm at around 11 on my Baratza Virtuoso which is slightly different but there are conversion charts somewhere I think. I'm probably at caster sugar size where most people recommend much courser grind for FP. I add around 30-50ml of water for 30s and ensure it's all mixed in and all the grinds are wet. I then fill up to the desired brew ratio. Then take the press part of the pot and stick it in the top so the filter sits just above the coffee. Leave for 20 mins. Press and drink.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You ever tried the 'reverse' French Press method whereby you push the filter in first, grounds on top then once the coffee has extracted you lift up the filter and remove the grounds so as to avoid over extraction?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> You ever tried the 'reverse' French Press method whereby you push the filter in first, grounds on top then once the coffee has extracted you lift up the filter and remove the grounds so as to avoid over extraction?


Nope, your unlikely to be extracting too much more once you press after 20 minutes.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Good to know. Will give it a try at some point and report back.

Cheers lad.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Missy said:


> Sounds like we ought to grab one Hotmetal and do some trying out. I didn't realise the aeropress has paper filters, does that put it as some type of hybrid between French press and the v60? I'd not cottoned on about the oils being retained in the paper, I've never been able to put my finger on why the v60 and cafetière produce such different drinks with the same beans. I now feel educated!


No, the Aeropress is not really a hybrid between French press & V60. V60 is a drip/percolation brewer, the grounds are never really in contact with all the brew water at the same time, the output starts off very concentrated then runs weak towards the end of the brew, there's a big gradient in strength from start to finish & timing can be much more critical with V60 as the flow rate affects results massively.

Aeropress is more like a French press with a paper filter, all the water & all the ground sit together in an immersion brew (much more even strength from top to bottom) until you decide to separate them. After about 30secs, or by the time you have filled & stirred the AP, about half the available solubles have made it into the brew...people often like stronger, lower extractions with the AP, so you can quit there, or leave the coffee & water in contact until such time as you fancy/it gets too cool to enjoy.

Biggest difference between the AP & French press is that the filter lets you grind fine & press quickly, without having to wait long for the brew to clarify reasonably. Any residue left on the plastic AP & plunger can contribute to off tastes more easily than a glass French press, AP has a quick & easy clean up, otherwise there's not a whole deal of difference (body, oils, strength etc. can be normalised between the 2 by technique, the AP often lets solids pass by the filter & still makes a slightly hazy cup).

If I have plenty of time, I'll use either. But for a quicker cup & minimal faff (not that I think speed is important & I quite like faffing) the AP is a good option for 1 cup brews


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

*trundles off to look at aeropresses* do I need one as well as French press? Is it justifiable for an only occasional long black coffee drinker?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

h1udd said:


> Loads of difference ... *With paper filters the aeropress is a cleaner sweeter cup of coffee*. The french press is a fuller bodied, more going on as there is no filter so All the oils are present.
> 
> aeropress is also a billion times easier to clean
> 
> ...


Interesting: mainly as my only real gripe with every Aeropress coffee I have ever had is that I find it a little "muddy" :-(

tbh this muddy-ness is when compared to V60, melita-cheapo V60-like cone & Syphon (and Chemex - although I don't personally have a Chemex I do drink them in some café)

When using AP on my travels I have experimented a fair bit with using multiple filters (stainless steel disk, paper, 2* paper, disk & multiple paper etc).

and while I get out perfectly drinkable coffee and decent taste - I never get a crystal clear cup.

I haven't used a FP for ages - but do use Sowden methods - and pour very slowly and carefully after a long steep to avoid any mud/crud getting out......


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Missy said:


> *trundles off to look at aeropresses* do I need one as well as French press? Is it justifiable for an only occasional long black coffee drinker?


I guess that depends on why you are an occassional long black coffee drinker ;-), if it's the clean up, scraping & swilling of a French press that makes it too much of a chore, the Aeropress may make it less so. If it's a lack of satisfaction with the drink produced, then there is probably something you can do about that to improve your French press (maybe describe your method & what you see as the faults over in the brewed coffee forum?)


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a foam addiction.... So usually if I *can* get milk in it I will, plus the hassle of cleaning.... Which I suppose is why I prefer the v60, but I find that takes a lot of tending to.... And when I'm drinking black coffee it's usually speed related.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Missy said:


> *trundles off to look at aeropresses* do I need one as well as French press? Is it justifiable for an only occasional long black coffee drinker?


If you ask questions like that on this forum please be prepared for an expensive shopping trip..........

(It's better to be looking at it rather than looking for it......)

And when you suffer from buyers remorse, there's a very good for sale section........


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah I've decided I'm all covered for long black coffee... I'm on a quest for espresso... And foam. (*sneaks away from this thread before hijacking it-though Americano is of course espresso made soggy!)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

In a cafe or coffee shop, if one was ordering an Americano, what would they likely receive? One single shot of espresso topped up with hot water in a 5 or 6 oz cup? Or would two shots of espresso be used? This is without the customer requesting an additional shot.

Thanks.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Costa it was 2/3/4 small/med/large if that's any help. If I'm out I avoid Americano like the plague as we don't have any "nice coffee" shops nearby so it's generally dishwater in colour and flavour.... The soft play centres ALL have coffee machines, and they universally seem to use a single shot in a big mug.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> In a cafe or coffee shop, if one was ordering an Americano, what would they likely receive? One single shot of espresso topped up with hot water in a 5 or 6 oz cup? Or would two shots of espresso be used? This is without the customer requesting an additional shot.
> 
> Thanks.


Not many 'good' places do singles. Doubles are generally standard.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Cheers


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

http://www.thecoffeeconcierge.net/coffeemaker-showdown-005-bialetti-moka-pot-vs-aeropress/


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Pour some fresh, clean hot water into a cup, then brew a double espresso on top. If your espresso machine has a steam boiler, it should be able to deliver the hot water, although if you have not taken water from the machine for a while it will taste unpleasant.

Some people claim that you should never add very hot water to an espresso, and always brew the espresso on top of the hot water. I don't think it makes a great deal of difference. I just find the resulting coffee is cleaner and looks better.

The one disadvantage of diluting espresso is that you increase the perceived bitterness slightly. For that reason, as soon as you finish brewing the americano, I would recommend scooping the crema off the top of the drink and discarding it. Crema is delightful to look at, but there are many tiny pieces of ground coffee trapped in the foam so the crema contributes additional bitterness to the drink. Removing the crema before stirring and drinking definitely improves the flavour of the americano.

Credit and huge thanks to James Hoffman who wrote the above and included it in his excellent book, The World Atlas of Coffee which I finally got round to reading yesterday. Recommended as a great starting point in learning more to anyone with an interest in coffee.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Contrary to the above, and I am certainly not James Hoffman, I pull a double into a cup/mug, release the pf, pull a small amount of water through just to clean the screen, top up and drink the crema. My taste buds are obviously shot to pieces as I never get any bitterness. Hang on though, perhaps that is because all the coffee I make is crap and I am just under the illusion that it is not!


----------

